# where to find metal sling rings?



## Runningmommy (Jun 14, 2004)

A friend wants to make a sling and needs metal sling rings. Where can she but some? Thanks!!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

http://slingrings.com


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

just wanted to say i use the aluminum rings from slingrings.com and i love them. super lightweight and lots of color choices. buy with confidence


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

I have made several slings with the metal rings that they sell at Walmart, they work great and are only 60 or 70 cents a piece.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

If you want something really solid, go to the hardware store and get it there, you can get 2 inch harness rings ( thats what you ask for ) the are about 50 cents to a dollar each.


----------



## Patrice#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

For online, there is nestmom.com.
For locally, I know Ace hardware sells them, they are called weight-bearing rings


----------



## TaylorsMama (Jun 16, 2004)

Question - for those that purchased their rings at Walmart or at a hardware store, what section were they found in? I am trying to find them locally to avoid paying the shipping charges and so I can see what I am getting when I buy it. Any thoughts?


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Go to the hardware store and ask for weight-bearing rings or harness rings. I like the 3" rings myself. They accomodate the fabric best in my experience. I've read of people who use the rings for macrame for sling rings (I think Jan Anderson has said this). In that case, at walmart, go to the crafts section.


----------



## TaylorsMama (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Sasha!


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

I found my rings at 2 different hardware stores, one small independent store and one at home Depot. Both times I just asked the sales people ( I was in a rush both times) I think that is the best way. Each place organizes thier stuff differently. I fyou want to be really efficient, just call them ahead of time and see if they have some.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Slingrings.com or nestmoms.com I used to get (and sometimes still do) get rings from Ace. I use to get the nickle plated steel ones with the solid weld. The ones at Walmart are macrame/craft rings, alot of people use these but I guess I wouldnt personally use them. Also check out www.thebabywearer.com they have a do it your self section in the reviews that has a list of places to get rings.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

another place to check is a feed store. i went to olsen's grain here.


----------

